# If i reside in Japan, would my Google and Playstation accounts become Japanese?



## Deleted member 386356 (Apr 24, 2018)

As it turns out, certain content from the Google Play and Playstation Stores are locked behind "Japanese accounts", Japanese accounts can only be obtained by signing up for said services whilst residing in the country of Japan.

My question is, if i were to be in Japan, with no use of any VPN services, could my Google and Playstation accounts become upgraded to Japanese accounts in order to buy the exclusive stuff from the stores? Or do i have to create new accounts entirely?

(P.S Does this apply to Amazon and Netflix as well?)


----------



## Pleng (Apr 24, 2018)

According to this article, your account is linked to the country specified in the billing address of the primary payment method in the Google wallet which is attached to your Google Play account. Therefore, if you move to Japan and update your billing information, your Play Store "region" should change, too.


----------



## Deleted member 386356 (Apr 24, 2018)

Pleng said:


> According to this article, your account is linked to the country specified in the billing address of the primary payment method in the Google wallet which is attached to your Google Play account. Therefore, if you move to Japan and update your billing information, your Play Store "region" should change, too.


Ah ok, and i assume this applies to the other services as well.
Thanks.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 24, 2018)

sodaddict said:


> Ah ok, and i assume this applies to the other services as well.
> Thanks.



I doubt it. I'm sure other services have their own policies. I don't have any dealings with Playstation or Amazon. I believe Netflix use your IP address to determine your location (ie I live in Thailand, so without using a VPN the amount of content available is more limited than other countries)


----------



## Deleted member 386356 (Apr 24, 2018)

Pleng said:


> I doubt it. I'm sure other services have their own policies. I don't have any dealings with Playstation or Amazon. I believe Netflix use your IP address to determine your location (ie I live in Thailand, so without using a VPN the amount of content available is more limited than other countries)


Makes sense, though i wanted to make sure since Netflix Japan apparently has simulcast and what not.


----------

